# Gigabyte Rtx3080 ti Waterforce aio blubbert



## Natzu93 (11. November 2021)

Hallo liebes forum, 
ich habe mir eine neue Grafikkarte gekauft die leider ein Problem verursacht. 
Hierbei handelt es sich um eine Rtx3080 ti mit all in one Wasserkühlung. 
Die temps sind wirklich ein Traum, in 4k 57 Grad, hatte vorher 3x andere Lüfter Modelle die alle auf 82 grad hoch gingen. 

Soweit so gut aber die Pumpe von der Karte klackert und blubbert. Jetzt war nicht sehr laut aber trotzdem denke ich das da zu viel Luft im Kreislauf ist. 
Dies geht ja auch bestimmt auf die Lebensjahre der Pumpe über. 

Wie hört sich das für euch an? Normal oder eher nicht? 

Anbei noch das Video mit dem Geräusch, hört sich an wie eine alte hdd. 









						File upload and sharing. Large file transfers. Free online cloud storage.
					

Visit this link to download: 20211108_235107.mp4




					files.fm
				




Danke n


----------



## IICARUS (11. November 2021)

Wo ist der Radiator verbaut und wie. Ein Bild deines Rechners wäre gut.


----------



## Natzu93 (11. November 2021)

Ich habe im laufendem Betrieb den radiator mal bewegt und die Position verändert. Leider ohne Erfolg. 

Die Pumpe ist niedriger als der radiator. 
Die Lüfter habe ich ausgetauscht gehe. Artic p12 und habe sie direkt an Mainboard angeschlossen. Da man sonst die Lüfter im idle nicht unter 1200rpm kommt. Weiß nicht was gigabyte sich da gedacht hat.


----------



## Scorpio78 (11. November 2021)

hi, kannste mal nen foto machen, wie du den radiator montiert hast?


----------



## Natzu93 (11. November 2021)

Hallo, ein Foto war oben eigentlich schon verlinkt.


----------



## Scorpio78 (11. November 2021)

jo, hab nicht richtig hingesehen, sorry, dachte der radiator rechts wäre für die cpu.
wenn die pumpe gluckert ist da luft drin. dachte eventuell ist der radi falsch rum montiert, ist er aber nicht.
eventuell kannst du das gehäuse etwas neigen und kippen, im betrieb, damit die luft in den radiator entweichen kann.
den die luft in der pumpe kann sich tatsächlich negative auf die lebenszeit der pumpe auswirken, wie du bereits vermutest.
fraglich ist allerdings, ob dann die luft sich oben im radiator für "immer" sammelt, kenne den internen aufbau leider nicht.
kenn das halt nur von meinen custom wasserkühlungen.


----------



## Natzu93 (11. November 2021)

Leider ist die Karte überall ausverkauft und gigabyte antwortet immer erst sehr spät auf Tickets.. 
Zudem kenne ich einige aus anderen foren wo gigabyte sagt es sei alles normal. Für 2000€ mache ich sowas nicht mit. 
Ich sende sie einfach wieder zurück, vielen Dank für eure Antworten


----------



## Mystforce1978 (11. November 2021)

Hat der Radiator den keinen Nachfüllstutzen?


----------



## Anthropos (11. November 2021)

Das würde mich bei aorus sehr überraschen. Die CPU-AIO von denen, hat das jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## Natzu93 (11. November 2021)

Ich habe leider keins gesehen und habe andere User mit der Karte angeschrieben, die haben das nicht meinten die.


----------



## Richu006 (11. November 2021)

Evtl. Mag die pumpe auch die vertikale einbauweise nicht


----------



## Natzu93 (11. November 2021)

Deswegen habe ich den PC komplett nach vorne gebeugt. Hat sich nichts geändert und man sieht die schöne rgb Platte nicht mehr ;(


----------



## Natzu93 (12. November 2021)

Kurzes Update;
FINFER WEG VOM GIGABYTE SUPPORT!!! 

Ich habe mit 3 Mitarbeitern gesprochen und alle sagen das selbe. 
Für Grafikkarte gibt es keinen telefonischen Support und man muss ein e Ticket aufmachen. 

Da antwortet aber keiner und der mitarbeiten meinte ich soll die Karte zurück bringen und mir eine xbox kaufen... 

Ich meinte auf meiner Packung steht doch 4 Jahre Garantie. 

Er sagte mir das bedeutet nur das man die Karte zum Händler zurück senden soll und er sie dann austauscht oder zur reperatur bringen muss. Der Shop weiß aber von nichts.. 
Zudem müsste ich ca 2 Monate warten und ich würde auch nur eine reperatur bekommen.

Sprich viel Geld ausgegeben für 2 Monate Wartezeit ohne Grafikkarte und am Ende wird es nicht mal als defekt angesehen. Ein leises blubbern sei normal hieße es. Er könne mir nichts versprechen.. 

Da sind andere hersteller Jahrzehnte voraus.....


----------



## Richu006 (12. November 2021)

Natzu93 schrieb:


> Er sagte mir das bedeutet nur das man die Karte zum Händler zurück senden soll und er sie dann austauscht oder zur reperatur bringen muss. Der Shop weiß aber von nichts..
> Zudem müsste ich ca 2 Monate warten und ich würde auch nur eine reperatur bekommen.
> 
> Sprich viel Geld ausgegeben für 2 Monate Wartezeit ohne Grafikkarte und am Ende wird es nicht mal als defekt angesehen. Ein leises blubbern sei normal hieße es. Er könne mir nichts versprechen..
> ...


Leider gängige Praxis...
Ist bei Asus, Acer, MSI etc. Nicht besser.

Garantie wird fast immer über den Händler abgewickelt.

Deshalb ist wichtig beim Kauf von etwas, auch auf nen anständigen Händler zu schauen, der einem im Garantiefall dann nicht hängen lässt.

Wenn die Karte noch neu ist, würde ich das Ding dem shop zurück schicken u d das Geld zurück verlangen!


----------



## Natzu93 (12. November 2021)

Oder ich kauf mir einfach ne xbox ;p

Kaum ray traycing (30fps) und dynamisches 4k willkommen


----------



## Richu006 (12. November 2021)

Oder selbst umbauen... weis zwar nicht ob die waterforce dem referenz Design entspricht. Aber wenn die Karte ansonsten läuft, Und du nicht warten magst, könntest nen normalen Costum Wakü Block montieren und nen kleinem costum loop mit leiser Pumpe bauen.

Voraussetzung wäre ein passender GPU wasserblock


----------



## IICARUS (12. November 2021)

Und mit einer XBox müsstest du mit der RMA auch zum Händler und müsstest denselben Weg abgehen. Meine letzte RMA mit einer Asus Grafikkarte hat über dem Händler ganze 4 Monate gedauert. Da ich damit schon gerechnet hatte, kaufte ich mir bereits zuvor eine neue Grafikkarte. Am Ende hat sich das Warten gelohnt, da ich eine Rückzahlung bekommen habe.

Eine Grafikkarte mit AIO ab Werk würde ich mir nie kaufen, denn geht der Kühler defekt, stehst du, auch wenn die Grafikkarte noch läuft ohne da. Eine Wasserkühlung ist nicht wartungsfrei und mit CPU-AIOs kommt dieses auch nur durch Neukauf zustande.

Meine Grafikkarte ist auch von Gigabyte und sogar mit Wasserkühler ab Werk, nur handelt es sich in meinem Fall um eine custom Wakü, wo ich jederzeit den Kühler zum Reinigen zerlegen kann und der Rest hat ehe mit meiner eigenen modularen Wasserkühlung zu tun, wo ich mich stets darum kümmere.


----------



## Natzu93 (16. November 2021)

Kurzes Update...

Habe bei mindfactory noch eine Karte bekommen und sie ist heute angekommen. 
Sie macht genau das selbe nur noch schlimmer, diesmal ist es komplett durchgehend ohne Unterbrechungen... 

Hab die Karte auch mal anders verbaut, leider ohne Besserung.... 
Ich kann es einfach nicht verstehen.


----------



## IICARUS (16. November 2021)

Du musst mit voller Drehzahl der Pumpe versuchen, das Gehäuse seitlich zu neigen, damit die Luft in den Radiator wandern kann. Durch den Transport kann sich noch Luft in der Pumpe befinden. Auch sicher gehen, dass die Pumpe mit voller Drehzahl läuft und nicht geregelt wird.


----------



## Natzu93 (16. November 2021)

Die Pumpe kann nicht geregelt werden und habe schon alles versucht.
Im Betrieb gemacht und getan, wenn ich den radiator zu viel neige hört man auch wie die Pumpe kurzzeitig andere Geräusche  von sich gibt.
Wie als wenn man ein Wasser in einem Glas einschenken würde. Danach wieder das alte klackern.
Soll ich es einfach ein paar Tage laufen lassen? Mindfactory sagt sie können keine Geräusche feststellen aus meinem Video   und gigabyte.. immer noch keine antwort vom e Ticket.


----------

